# Name that member!



## bbyno1

As teen parenting is kindaa small im sure no1 will get left out:)
So name that member..:)
Which member:

Makes you laugh?
Has interesting replies/posts?
Is beautiful?
Would you like to meet?
Has a gorgeous LO?
Do you find you agree with most of the time?
Has a great avatar?

Don't want anybodyy to feel un involved:)


----------



## Rhio92

Makes you laugh? Melissa
Has interesting replies/posts? Anna
Is beautiful? Linzie
Would you like to meet? Shannon
Has a gorgeous LO? Ariannasmama (cant remember your name sorry!)
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Holly2234
Has a great avatar? gem27


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anna wrigely always makes me laugh!


----------



## AriannasMama

Makes you laugh? Anna and Daphne
Has interesting replies/posts? All of you
Is beautiful? All of you ;)
Would you like to meet? I wish I could meet all of you!
Has a gorgeous LO? Again, all of you.
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Hmm, not sure really, just depends on the topic.
Has a great avatar? Everyone has a good one, I love seeing the cute babies :)

eta: my name is Cari :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I would like to meet everyone <3


----------



## rainbows_x

Makes you laugh? Anna.
Has interesting replies/posts? Amygwen.
Is beautiful? Gem27.
Would you like to meet? All of you :)
Has a gorgeous LO? All of them are gorgeous, 
Do you find you agree with most of the time? bbyno1.
Has a great avatar? Ella&Lyla.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Makes you laugh? Melissa*
Has interesting replies/posts? Anna*
Is beautiful? Xgem (the one with twins) haha*
Would you like to meet? Tina*
Has a gorgeous LO? Daphne*
Do you find you agree with most of the time? It depends on topic*
Has a great avatar? Bbyno1 I forgot your name!*

The real answer to most of these is everyone! The names I wrote down were if I had to pick just one :flower:*


----------



## annawrigley

Makes you laugh? Steph 
Has interesting replies/posts? Ella&Lyla, Amy, Daphne
Is beautiful? Abigail (Harley's mum) can't remember username!
Would you like to meet? Lorna!!
Has a gorgeous LO? Shannon! and Alex (Annabels Mummy) anddd can't remember her username on here but Jessie (Raphi's mum) And Ellie (bbyno1) 
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Umm amygwen fairly often, Rosy (RWhite), rileybaby. Ummmm :shrug: I agree with different people depending on the topic
Has a great avatar? Joely


----------



## Natasha2605

God I'd find this sooo hard to do, I only really remember the girls who's LO's were born near Summer or in that year lol!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Makes you laugh? Anna & Rome
Has interesting replies/posts? Hot Tea
Is beautiful? KattSmiles 
Would you like to meet? Everyone! Except the majority live in the UK :(
Has a gorgeous LO? Daphne, Shannon, Rhio92, so many more ... 
Do you find you agree with most of the time? AmyGwen, Anna, Rome, a few others :D
Has a great avatar? xGem27x


----------



## rileybaby

Makes you laugh? Anna, i usually laugh out loud at most of her posts.
Has interesting replies/posts? Everyone!
Is beautiful? All the girls of course!
Would you like to meet? Everyone!
Has a gorgeous LO? Everyone has gorgeous babies, but Ellie Aliyah is stunning!
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Depends
Has a great avatar? KiansMummy


----------



## KiansMummy

Makes you laugh? Anna (Noahs Mum)
Has interesting replies/posts? Ellie (Aliyahs Mum)
Is beautiful? ALL OF YOU
Would you like to meet? ALL OF YOU
Has a gorgeous LO? I think all the LO's are gtorgeous i cant choose
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Qunitins Mommy ( i dont know yur real name :/)
Has a great avatar? 
Errm i think they are all lovely! xx


----------



## Yeciol x

Makes you laugh? Linzie
Has interesting replies/posts? Linzie
Is beautiful? Linzie
Would you like to meet? Linzie
Has a gorgeous LO? Linzie
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Wobbles
Has a great avatar? Linzie


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KiansMummy said:


> Makes you laugh? Anna (Noahs Mum)
> Has interesting replies/posts? Ellie (Aliyahs Mum)
> Is beautiful? ALL OF YOU
> Would you like to meet? ALL OF YOU
> Has a gorgeous LO? I think all the LO's are gtorgeous i cant choose
> Do you find you agree with most of the time? Qunitins Mommy ( i dont know yur real name :/)
> Has a great avatar?
> Errm i think they are all lovely! xx

I'm Rome :thumbup:


----------



## ONoez2010

Makes you laugh? QuintinsMommy and Anna
Has interesting replies/posts? everyone
Is beautiful? everyone i guess although i think Melissa is adorable lol
Would you like to meet? everyone in the US
Has a gorgeous LO? Daphne and laurenburch and hot tea
Do you find you agree with most of the time? it depends..
Has a great avatar? Everyone!


----------



## bbyno1

Makes you laugh?Anna & Daphne
Has interesting replies/posts?Anna (always goes into a lot of detail and looks like she makes an effort:haha:
Is beautiful? Erm Char (forgot her username) and rileybaby
Would you like to meet?Donna,& Joley
Has a gorgeous LO?Katsmiles LO,kian & Tori
Do you find you agree with most of the time?Not too sure actually!
Has a great avatar?Gem:)


----------



## stephx

Makes you laugh? Anna, Rome, Melissa 
Has interesting replies/posts? Ellie, linzie, 
Is beautiful? Gahh loooads of you! Airforcewife, gem, linzie, lorna, Tina, kattsmiles
Would you like to meet? Shannon
Has a gorgeous LO? Ellie and cari
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Anna, lorna
Has a great avatar? Jess (kians mum)


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Makes you laugh? Umm I'm not sure on names but ill give it ago, Rome and Anna
Has interesting replies/posts? Bbyno1 and I think its amour x
Is beautiful? Erm rileybaby and gem but I think you are all sexy mummas
Would you like to meet? I would love to meet all of you 
Has a gorgeous LO? All of the babies! I couldn't choose 
Do you find you agree with most of the time?Not sure I no I agree with Rileybaby and Anna in quite afew threads
Has a great avatar? Ohh there's so many cute ones mmm bbyno1? But everyones are lovely

My names sam by the way if anyone wants to drop my name into one of these :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

sam_mumtobe said:


> Makes you laugh? Umm I'm not sure on names but ill give it ago, Rome and Anna
> Has interesting replies/posts? Bbyno1 and I think its amour x
> Is beautiful? Erm rileybaby and gem but I think you are all sexy mummas
> Would you like to meet? I would love to meet all of you
> Has a gorgeous LO? All of the babies! I couldn't choose
> Do you find you agree with most of the time?Not sure I no I agree with Rileybaby and Anna in quite afew threads
> Has a great avatar? Ohh there's so many cute ones mmm bbyno1? But everyones are lovely
> 
> My names sam by the way if anyone wants to drop my name into one of these :haha:

Awwh,i havn't spoken to you much. Im Ellie:)lol i see your posts about and you seem lovely:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Makes you laugh? anna 
Has interesting replies/posts? melissa makes some good threads
Is beautiful?bbyno1
Would you like to meet? everyone
Has a gorgeous LO? Shannon
Do you find you agree with most of the time? myself :haha: we all have different opinions on soo many things
Has a great avatar? tanara


----------



## amygwen

Makes you laugh? Anna & Daphne most definitely :thumbup:

Has interesting replies/posts? Anna, Daphne, Shannon and Donna.

Is beautiful? All of you are ;)

Would you like to meet? Like everyone! To name a few, Callie, Cari, Shannon, Anna, Rome, Linzie.. the list could go on. :D

Has a gorgeous LO? I love little Noah, he is so gorgeous!

Do you find you agree with most of the time? Definitely Anna and Daphne, they say a lot of things I'm too scared to say haha!

Has a great avatar? Donna, love your pics of Ava 

:hugs: I love you allllllllll though.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

bbyno1 said:


> sam_mumtobe said:
> 
> 
> Makes you laugh? Umm I'm not sure on names but ill give it ago, Rome and Anna
> Has interesting replies/posts? Bbyno1 and I think its amour x
> Is beautiful? Erm rileybaby and gem but I think you are all sexy mummas
> Would you like to meet? I would love to meet all of you
> Has a gorgeous LO? All of the babies! I couldn't choose
> Do you find you agree with most of the time?Not sure I no I agree with Rileybaby and Anna in quite afew threads
> Has a great avatar? Ohh there's so many cute ones mmm bbyno1? But everyones are lovely
> 
> My names sam by the way if anyone wants to drop my name into one of these :haha:
> 
> Awwh,i havn't spoken to you much. Im Ellie:)lol i see your posts about and you seem lovely:)Click to expand...



Thank you :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Amy that's exactly how I feel about Anna and Daphne, you girls have balls :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Rawr. :winkwink:

Which is funny because in person people tend to think of me as the small, helpful one, haha.


----------



## mayb_baby

Makes you laugh? Anna and Steph
Has interesting replies/posts? Linzie, Anna and Shannon
Is beautiful? Anna, Linzie, Yecoil, Airforcewife,Steph, kattsmiles, Charlotte 
Would you like to meet? Anna and Linzie
Has a gorgeous LO? Shannon Tori is GORGEOUS and Cari Ariannas Gorgeous too
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Anna, Shannon, Daphnie, Cari
Has a great avatar? Rileybaby ;)


----------



## mayb_baby

vinteenage said:


> Rawr. :winkwink:
> 
> Which is funny because in person people tend to think of me as the small, helpful one, haha.

I thought you looked quite tall:haha: Are you small?


----------



## vinteenage

I am kind of tall at 5'7"..but I'm like, really thin (well not quite as much since having Finn. :haha:)


----------



## mayb_baby

vinteenage said:


> I am kind of tall at 5'7"..but I'm like, really thin (well not quite as much since having Finn. :haha:)

Lol my brain is not functioning well today :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_Makes you laugh? Anna and Rome Defiantly but there's so many.
Has interesting replies/posts? Everyone really does! 
Is beautiful? I think everyone on here is! 
Would you like to meet? To be honest ANYONE, noone lives here 
Has a gorgeous LO? I think everyone has gorgeous LO's!! Tori and Finn always stick in my mind though.
Do you find you agree with most of the time? It all depends on what topic were on ^_^
Has a great avatar? Daphne's at the moment, Finns Such a Stunner, But I think everyones are sooo cute! _


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Makes you laugh? *Anna & Desi *
Has interesting replies/posts? *Everyone but I think Daphne is rather intriguing*
Is beautiful? *Well after the hot mummas thread... Everyone!* 
Would you like to meet? *Everyone I suppose.. bring on April! *
Has a gorgeous LO? *Tori is soo yummy!! *
Do you find you agree with most of the time? *Anna, Rileybaby, Rome*
Has a great avatar? *Tanara*


----------



## vinteenage

EllaAndLyla said:


> Has interesting replies/posts? *Everyone but I think Daphne is rather intriguing*

..Uh, is this a good thing? :haha:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

vinteenage said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> Has interesting replies/posts? *Everyone but I think Daphne is rather intriguing*
> 
> ..Uh, is this a good thing? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: yeah! like I can read through your posts without getting bored kind of thing!


----------



## Yeciol x

*I think I fall under the category of everything on the list. Thanks if you agree.*


----------



## lily123

Hahaha yeccie i love you!

I'll do this in the morning girls, thank you to all who mentioned me :) x x x x


----------



## annawrigley

Yeccie is a legend


----------



## missZOEEx

I would say I'm relatively new... so I'm SO sorry if i get names/LO names wrong...
............ This is gonna be hard! 

Makes you laugh? *Melissa & Rome*.
Has interesting replies/posts? *Anna*.
Is beautiful? *Gosh. Everyone! But.. Daphne, Rome & Gem. *
Would you like to meet? *I must say Bree. Only coz she's in Oz. would be neat to meet everyone though! *
Has a gorgeous LO? *Kenny(?), Connor, Quintin, Fin, Maxxie & Frazer are ADORABLE. & Tori is such a cutie! She has amazing eyes. Ava(?) & Arianna are both so beautiful.  BUT, honestly. every baby on BNB is gorgeous*
Do you find you agree with most of the time?* Amy & Ella(?) Bout the Daphne comment! I SO agree.  *
Has a great avatar? *Donna.(?) Pretty sure that's the right name!*

I failed if we were only supposed to name ONE for each. :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Yeciol x said:


> *I think I fall under the category of everything on the list. Thanks if you agree.*

i couldn't say if you are beautiful or if your LO is because I have never seen pictures?:shrug:


----------



## Yeciol x

QuintinsMommy said:


> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> *I think I fall under the category of everything on the list. Thanks if you agree.*
> 
> i couldn't say if you are beautiful or if your LO is because I have never seen pictures?:shrug:Click to expand...

I had pictures up when I first joined, but took them down for privacy reasons :) Now and again I put my avatar back to a picture of me ;) but for now i'm a cupcake lmao


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Yeciol x said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> *I think I fall under the category of everything on the list. Thanks if you agree.*
> 
> i couldn't say if you are beautiful or if your LO is because I have never seen pictures?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had pictures up when I first joined, but took them down for privacy reasons :) Now and again I put my avatar back to a picture of me ;) but for now i'm a cupcake lmaoClick to expand...

do you have FB?


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Makes you laugh? Lauren, Rome, Anna!, lots more.
Has interesting replies/posts? Anna, Daphne
Is beautiful? EVERYONE. *Never wish to be or look like someone else, because there is no other you*
Would you like to meet? Well im meeting Lauren,Callie,Skye,Autumn, but i'd LOVE to meet you alll:cloud9:
Has a gorgeous LO? I say aweh! to everyones Lo's
Do you find you agree with most of the time? Depends on the topic.
Has a great avatar? .... Me 
- JK ;) Everyone


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Makes you laugh? Lauren, Rome, Anna!, lots more.
> Has interesting replies/posts? Anna, Daphne
> Is beautiful? EVERYONE. *Never wish to be or look like someone else, because there is no other you*
> Would you like to meet? Well im meeting Lauren,Callie,Skye,Autumn, but i'd LOVE to meet you alll:cloud9:
> Has a gorgeous LO? I say aweh! to everyones Lo's
> Do you find you agree with most of the time? Depends on the topic.
> Has a great avatar? .... Me
> - JK ;) Everyone

where are you guys meeting andwhen?


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> Makes you laugh? Lauren, Rome, Anna!, lots more.
> Has interesting replies/posts? Anna, Daphne
> Is beautiful? EVERYONE. *Never wish to be or look like someone else, because there is no other you*
> Would you like to meet? Well im meeting Lauren,Callie,Skye,Autumn, but i'd LOVE to meet you alll:cloud9:
> Has a gorgeous LO? I say aweh! to everyones Lo's
> Do you find you agree with most of the time? Depends on the topic.
> Has a great avatar? .... Me
> - JK ;) Everyone
> 
> where are you guys meeting andwhen?Click to expand...

Talk to you on faceboook;)


----------



## Natasha2605

Haha I've thought about it a bit more!

Makes you laugh? Anna. Her bluntness is brilliant.
Has interesting replies/posts? Everyone. I genuinely enjoy reading people's replies
Is beautiful? Gem (with Frazer and Maxie) is beautiful. Sarah with Harriet and Max too!
Would you like to meet? I'd be happy to meet anyone with a LO tbh! Can never have too many friends hehe!
Has a gorgeous LO? Shannon's Tori is stunning, Gem's twins cause they are so cheeky!Do you find you agree with most of the time? Depends on the topic.
Has a great avatar? ....Ella and Lyla normally has gorgeous avatar pics!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Been here the longest, yet still never made any impression. I give up :rofl:

Makes you laugh? Mellie1988
Has interesting replies/posts? Goshh um... Sarah0108, QuintinsMommy, I think :haha:
Is beautiful? Oh my gosh, a whole bunch of you! Mellie1988, Sarah0108, annawrigley, to name but a few!! 
Would you like to meet? I've pretty much met everyone I'm close to now :haha: Butt... GemmaLeanne I still have to meet you! Of course, love to meet all you girls, hopefully I'll be able to make the Chessington meet, so meet a few more of you! :happydance: Hopefully people will know who I am.... :blush:
Has a gorgeous LO? Mellie1989, Lauram_92
Do you find you agree with most of the time? I have no idea!! 
Has a great avatar? annawrigley, rockys-mumma

I know there's a bunch of people I meant to mention, but I have to go parent now and do a couple of bedtimes, so I'll leave it there :)


----------



## bbyno1

^i swear i was trying to think of your username lol.
You always have such detailed answers to posts and always helpful:flower:


----------



## xgem27x

Makes you laugh? *Melissa* (Mikah) , *Jessica *(Joel)
Has interesting replies/posts? *Anna* (Noah) , *Rome *(Quintin)
Is beautiful? *Jess* (Riley) , *Tanara* (Taye and Fayth)
Would you like to meet? *All the girls from overseas* ...so glad I get to meet lots of UK girls next year though!
Has a gorgeous LO? *Shannon* (Tori) , *Daphne *(Finn) , *Jessica* (Joel) , *Linzie *(Esmee)
Do you find you agree with most of the time? *Amy *(Kenneth) ,* Daphne *(Finn)
Has a great avatar? *Ellie* (Aliyah) , *Rome* (Quintin)

And thank you to all the people who mentioned me, I feel beautiful hehe! :blush:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

bbyno1 said:


> ^i swear i was trying to think of your username lol.
> You always have such detailed answers to posts and always helpful:flower:

:haha: Thank you lovely! I think I just have one of those usernames/avatars/personalities that blend in heehee.


----------



## sarah0108

Me! :)


----------



## lb

Makes you laugh? *Mel, Anna, Sarah*
Has interesting replies/posts? *Daph, Shannon*
Is beautiful? *all of yoooooooooooou. *
Would you like to meet? *all of yoooou! i can't wait to meet mel. I really want to meet Shelby, Cindy, Tina, Amy, Shannon, and Daphne*
Has a gorgeous LO? *Finn. Evie. Mikahhhh *
Do you find you agree with most of the time? *Daphne, Amy, or Anna*
Has a great avatar? *Tanara's avi is hilariously great *


----------



## Hotbump

Makes you laugh? *Anna*
Has interesting replies/posts? *Anna*
Is beautiful? *all of you*
Would you like to meet? *all of you!I really want to meet Lauren and Melissa *
Has a gorgeous LO? *Mikah, and of course miss kayla *
Do you find you agree with most of the time? *Linzie and Anna*
Has a great avatar? *I like everyone's avatar*

Thanks Lauren for mentioning me I though nobody was going to mention me :cry: :haha: :blush:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Cindy, its like you REALLLY like anna. :winkwink:




Spoiler
Its okay tho..... I do too !


----------



## Hotbump

@melissa why are you jelous? :winkwink:


----------



## mayb_baby

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Cindy, its like you REALLLY like anna. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Its okay tho..... I do too !

Everyone LOVES Anna:awww:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i like her face


----------



## mayb_baby

I like her:holly::blush:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i know , theyre huge LOL


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anna does have amazing :holly:


----------



## amygwen

LOL I love Annaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Who doesn't?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lmao i know someone who doesnt.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

who LOL


----------



## ~RedLily~

Me :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm joking :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annas gonna see this and be like wth? :haha:


----------



## young_n_proud

I'm still relatively new, and don't know many of you yet:blush:

But I would absolutely love to!!!:thumbup:

Can I please? :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

young_n_proud said:


> I'm still relatively new, and don't know many of you yet:blush:
> 
> But I would absolutely love to!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Can I please? :)

Im the same! Im still trying to learn everybody's names :haha:
Whats funny is I can usually recognize the baby but not the mommy!

Im Caysie BTW :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm rome, and I never remember names :haha: only usernames, im awful for forgetting names


----------



## annawrigley

amygwen said:


> LOL I love Annaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Who doesn't?

Quite a few people :rofl:


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> LOL I love Annaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Who doesn't?
> 
> Quite a few people :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah I don't like Anna.
I hate her, because shes sexy :haha:

No really Annabananana, you are lovely :winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZt5u90xINg


----------



## Rhio92

:rofl:


----------



## _laura

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4jvm0rLkgs&feature=related


----------



## QuintinsMommy

will have to wait till I go home to watch these videos later :haha:


----------



## samface182

ain't nobody givin' me sum luvvvin' :cry:


----------



## Thaynes

samface182 said:


> ain't nobody givin' me sum luvvvin' :cry:

Me either. :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Sam I miss you, when you were here you were hilarious :) 
Bit of Sam love <3


----------



## amygwen

Oh Sam, I love you too.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sam I love you too havent seen you around for a bit!


----------



## emmylou92

Makes you laugh? Lauram_92

Has interesting replies/posts? verone does depending on the topic!

Is beautiful? All of you are 

Would you like to meet? Everyone :) 

Has a gorgeous LO? xx~lor~xx (Robyn and Logan) Laura (oliver) Bumpy_j (Joel) but to name a few.

Do you find you agree with most of the time? Depends on what were talking about :)

Has a great avatar? _laura (monster max's mummy)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I love you ALL.


----------



## Jemma0717

Maybe I should come around more, I feel like a loner lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

samface182 said:


> ain't nobody givin' me sum luvvvin' :cry:

If I could ever remember your username you would have bee! :dohh: You would most definately go under cutee little one. I LOVE himmm, too much of a cutiee! Still remember his cheeky face playing with my two and little robyn <3 ahhh good timesss


----------



## sarah0108

Too much love for Anna, shame i hate her.. her boobs are too big :nope:







:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Too much love for Anna, shame i hate her.. her boobs are too big :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:

I'm sorry, they can be quite intimidating. They're like people of their own


----------



## sarah0108

Haha i wish mine were big *hmmf*


----------



## sarah0108

omg i love that first pic of noah!!


----------



## samface182

yay, i got some love :winkwink:
i'm on bnb every single day, i just never post in here lol. i feel like i don't know anyone in teenage parenting and there are a few people in here that i just really cba with so i just lurk and don't post :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Sam I've been here for 2 years and post in here quiet a bit and still don't get any love :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

I didnt get any either before i posted and i have been here for like 2,5 years :rofl:


except laura :winkwink:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

right i havent been on in ages - so don't know everyone, so just doing it mainly on what i rememberrr...

Which member:

Makes you laugh? Sam (samface - i think, aidens mummy), Anna, to be honest i always used to laugh on here when it started to get late.. 

Has interesting replies/posts? everybody does, just depends on the posts.. 

Is beautiful? ahh so many of you are beautiful, butt i'm gunna say sarah0108? (mummy to harriet and max) 

Would you like to meet? all of youuuuuu 

Has a gorgeous LO? Ahh i couldn't pick - there's too many gorgeous LOs

Do you find you agree with most of the time? depends on the topic!

Has a great avatar? haven't seen any recentlyyyy.. :( so couldn't sayyy.. but i remember anna used to change hers every 5 minutes

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:haha: Sammm, you know me!! :rofl: We did like, take over Kate's house together for a day and two nights XD 

And Sarah, you always know you get some loving from me :winkwink: I've been here faaaar too long, you wouldn't believe I've been a member for 2 years 10 months XD You're one of the first I remember chatting too!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't know many of you but i'll take a shot at this:

*Makes you laugh?* Miriam
*Has interesting replies/posts?* Anna
*Is beautiful?* Everyone is beautiful in their own way :flower:
*Would you like to meet?* Miriam, Lisa
*Has a gorgeous LO?* ALL! Some on top of my head are Miriam, Shannon, Daphne, Anna, Lisa, Rome, Lauren, Melissa, and bby#1 or something like that? 
*Do you find you agree with most of the time?* No one, I am an odd duckling and hate everything! lol jk..prob Shannon and Miriam
*Has a great avatar?* Again...bby#1 ?? Sorry, don't remember your username. But of course I always love the princess Tiara :kiss:

And sorry but I have to add..Lauren..everytime my DH see's a pic of Kayla he says "who is that, she's super cute!" :flower:


----------

